# Gun/Shooting range



## Peter Prepper (Feb 4, 2012)

Is it expensive guys?, here in the UK we are obviously not allowed anything of the sort, but is it affordable to own guns and shoot them at the local gun club/range?

I just love hearing about your freedoms in the U.S. , we have none here in the U.K., it's pretty much a police state.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Well a handgun can cost you anywhere from 300-2000 dollars so being affordable in that aspect just depends on your taste.

Ammo in the midwest costs about $10.00 for a box of 50, 9mm rounds. And a year membership to the local gun range is $130. So it can get expensive because 50 rounds goes very quickly!!! 

Hope that is some insight to the world of US gun ownership in the midwest!


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

x2 with acidlittle. Normal handguns and rifles are around 300 to $600. Name brand AR's are at $700 to $1200. A box of .223 (5.56 NATO) will run you about $6 for a box of 20 (cheapest brass target). A single trip to the gun range will run about $7-8 dollars and the place I used to go lets you stay as long as you want. They now have it where you can "rent" any type of gun in the shop all day long, with hopes that you would try before you buy. Where I am living now, its rural and I can shoot as much as I want all day long and as far as I want on my land (with backdrops of course). There are about 4-5 outdoor ranges in my area that are free and have booths setup for the such. In fact, one is at the local park area.

Let me ask you this question. Which direction is the gun laws going there? Any lifts on certain restrictions of any type of weapons. For instance, could you not have a 8 inch knife 5 years ago, but now you can?


----------



## Peter Prepper (Feb 4, 2012)

I love hearing about how you live and your relaxed laws on guns n stuff over there, you have to be a farmer or game-keeper to own a shot gun over here, and you must be checked out before even they get a lisence, as for knives, im not to sure, but i remember last year the government were trying to enforce a law that anybody caught with a certain type of knife in public would get a mandatory 5 year prison sentance, honestly guys, its crazy over here, we cannot even fart in public incase the European Union/politicaly correct police or certain English authorities fine, jail, or threaten to kick you out of your home.


----------



## Nathaniel (May 15, 2012)

If you require a gun to just learn the art of shooting, you might as well try your hand's on a set of Airsoft Guns UK that you might like.


----------



## PreparedTexan (Apr 13, 2012)

My local range charges $10/day. When I visit family, I can shoot on their land for free. I go shooting at least once a month.


----------



## Xplorer (May 8, 2012)

I'm lucky. I have property in the mountains which has a target range with a bench setup for 100 yard shots. It has a earthen backstop & I 4x4's with plywood for holding the targets. Only cost is the gas to get there & the ammo.


----------



## wolfrem68 (Apr 11, 2012)

Peter Prepper,
Yes we are lucky to have such liberties - as few as they are getting. Gun grabbers are out to get all guns and when thay do - we will be a police state also. As long as we do not give up our guns we will still have resemblence of freedom. 
Personally, I live in Texas and have 27 acres to ride, shoot, etc on at my leasure. Only have to watch for neighbors cows. I have my own shooting range for 100 and 200 yards along with a seperate area for pistols. ::clapping::


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

Here is a link to help on some shooting drills.
http://www.offthegridnews.com/2012/05/2 ... e-success/


----------



## dontlookatme (Apr 12, 2012)

.22 ammo is by far one of the cheapest. i bought a box of 550 rounds for 15 bucks. and once i bought 250 rounds for $3.19 they make hollow points, sub sonic, high velocity, chasers, snake shots, etc,,, 

can you buy bb guns? co2 bb/pellet guns? some can shoot pretty hard. for small game, it can be effective.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My pistol range is 33 yards from my computer. It's just a simple earthern sand berm filled with twigs, newspapers and cardboard.


ETA- It has at least 100# of lead/copper mix in it.


----------

